
Taxation – Explaining What a Double Irish Sandwich Is - sschueller
https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9047-taxation
======
sschueller
Youtube version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuxOKhlLfRU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuxOKhlLfRU)

~~~
trymas
Shocking:
[https://youtu.be/wuxOKhlLfRU?t=13m21s](https://youtu.be/wuxOKhlLfRU?t=13m21s)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daphne_Caruana_Galizia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daphne_Caruana_Galizia)

~~~
expertentipp
This assassination had almost no coverage on the continent. EU institutions
and member countries apparently have more important issues than billions of
euro vanishing without a trace (time to increase the contributions for those
employed; those single, childless, and employed soon will not be paid with
money at all).

~~~
ternaryoperator
This assassination was covered in the US.

However, I don't understand the coverage either here or in Europe and am
hoping that a local Maltese reader might be able to help out. In all the
coverage, she's praised to the skies as a tough investigative journalist who
uncompromisingly challenged authorities and followed through on corruption.

But then you go to her blog, which was her primary reporting outlet, and it's
nothing of the kind. Her last post was literally belittling a politician for
his posture [1]. The rest of her posts include gossip and snark ("Opposition
leader’s wife says convicted drug dealer’s girlfriend is 'one of my closest
and most trusted friends'"). [2] And so on.

For locals in Malta, or anyone who actually followed her before she was
killed, was she viewed in Malta as a serious investigative reporter? TIA.

[1] [https://daphnecaruanagalizia.com/2017/10/first-things-
first-...](https://daphnecaruanagalizia.com/2017/10/first-things-first-
something-horrendous-posture/)

[2] [https://daphnecaruanagalizia.com/2017/10/opposition-
leaders-...](https://daphnecaruanagalizia.com/2017/10/opposition-leaders-wife-
says-convicted-drug-dealers-girlfriend-one-closest-trusted-friends-drug-
dealers-girlfriend-says-opposition-leaders-wife-close-friends-like/)

------
unpopular123
If you expect a good explanation on the double irish thing, look elsewhere,
this talk spends less than a minute on it and does a poor job. A better title
would be "How do we make these greedy capitalists pay more money to our
governments (so that they can waste it)"

~~~
anonymous5133
Also what no one mentions is many of these strategies get disallowed upon
audit. Coke got hit pretty bad by it to the tune of billions. The issue is
that you cant restructure your business to create a false reality. If 100% of
your operations and sales are in the us then you wont have a good chance
saying your ip is foreign owned and oh by the way our ip paid to the foreign
entity is nearly identical to our taxable income.

It is different if the company has legit foreign operations.

People think these strategies work but they dont. The irs is only recently
getting around to finishing audits that involve these creative structures.

~~~
dontreact
It's obvious to see that these strategies do work by looking at the effective
corporate tax rate of all the companies mentioned. I've never heard of audits
like you are talking about for the top few tech companies (Apple, Google,
Amazon, Facebook), do you have a pointer?

One of the points in this presentation was that for intangible goods, it's
much easier to pull these schemes off, so it makes complete sense to me that
Coke would get hit but tech companies would not.

~~~
sjg007
I mean you could ask your neighborhood search engine.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2011-10-13/irs-
audit...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2011-10-13/irs-auditing-how-
google-shifted-profits-offshore-to-avoid-taxes)

